# UGHHH how long do Hashi's flares last????



## klm1213 (Nov 1, 2017)

Just diagnosed with TPO anitbiodies and having first Hashi's flare. Going crazy from hypo to hyper and am wondering how to get through this. Can anyone help ?????


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome tot he board!

Have you had TSI antibodies tested?

Ever had an ultrasound?

What are your most recent lab results with ranges?


----------



## klm1213 (Nov 1, 2017)

All in "normal" range just positive for antibodies. Had hypo for about two years..first time for antibodies


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello 

Well first of all, I had exactly the same experience as you are going through right now... My hyper phase lasted around 2 months, maybe even 2,5...my lab results were in ranges but my symptoms were getting worse...I am now in hypo phase, my TSH is high and even though I can barely function and stay awake, I must admit that it is much easier than being in hyper phase together with hypo symptoms.

What helped me :

- magnesium glycinate in dose 400mg daily ( you can take 200 mg in the morning and 200 mg before bed)

- quit caffeine in every aspect and sugar, You must be aware that you are in a phase where you are loosing you energy a lot - everything you enter in your body is being used very quickly and it kind of just goes through you..so you dont need extra kick in that superextrahigh energy boost. Like having hypertireosis.

- take some melissa ( lemon balm tea) it is good for hormonal disturbances, and it calms down without sedative feeling. I drank it every day after I had my child and it was really relaxing due to hyper phase that hit me after I have birth.

- please stay away from stress cause right now, I bet, everything is stressful to you..event the little things like washing dishes or having a little argument is something that can make you feel even worse...

Also, try to decrease your levo dose for 12,5 mg ( but talk to your doctor before you do that)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

klm1213 said:


> All in "normal" range just positive for antibodies. Had hypo for about two years..first time for antibodies


Are you currently taking any thyroid medications?

How long "it lasts" is quite a generalized question. Everybody is different - what are your antibodies levels and ranges?

" Normal" ranges does not answer my request.


----------



## klm1213 (Nov 1, 2017)

Indianrose...thank you 

These symptoms are driving me crazy...jittery, nervous, anxious, can't sleep (but tired); racing pulse, no appetite and on and on  Trying NOT to stress but never experienced anything like this before and mind automatically goes to I'm dying lol


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post your results with ranges. "Normal" does not necessarily mean optimal or even good.


----------



## klm1213 (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't have them on me but antibodies were around 300 and TSH was 1.26. Just wanting to get some help going through Hashi's flare up sine I now have TPO antibodies


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We'll need exact results with ranges to provide much help.


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello,

so I had HF that lasted around 2 months...I didn't know what was happening to me so I have summed up all the symptoms I had, throughout the day, mostly with them all showing at once.

It is very long and I still have some of the issues but for now I am in the hypo phase and that is quite good considering my last 2 months.. also, since this was very long attack, I am having my thyroid removed because I really don't want to go through this again.

My story is here 
http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/27538-hashimoto-panic-attacks-anxiety-tt/#entry215553

Here is my list:

Physical :

- pain all over my body - muscles, nerves, bones

- 5 loose stools/ diarrhea a day

- urination every 1 hour or more

- muscle twitching and hyper tonic

- no apetite

- water retention ( I think I got around 3 kg.)

- ovulation aches ( ovaries and uterus) and also an-ovulation cycles ( confirmed by my gynecologist)

- burning sensations starting from my stomach, up to my chest and neck, stopping in my head

- flashes of heat or hot/cold sensations

- sweating hands, feet, arm pits, nose

- shallow breath or apnea ( sometimes I noticed that I didn't take a breath for a while)

- dizziness

- attacks of hypoglycemia

- burning in my chest

- heart palpitations and/or irregular heart beat

- thin nails

- extremely dry skin, itchy and peeling

-cold extremities

- body full of bruises

- brain fog, headaches

- lack of energy, exhaustion together with feeling jittery, nervous and hyper speed

- shallow sleep or no sleep, waking up in the middle of the night

- flue like feelings

Psychological:

- constant feeling of worry

- nervousness, jittery,

- panic attacks

- constant feeling of anxiety that can lead to panic attacks

- panic attacks

- derealization

- depersonalization

- over thinking

- crying

- depression

- dark thoughts

- OCD or some milder form of OCD

Mental:

- forgetfulness

- epic brain fog

- no concentration

- feeling of dumbness in my head

- couldn't remember word, couldn't finish sentence

And how it all looked like during days and months in my life...

I didn't go to deep sleep because I couldn't sleep ( I was laying in my bed trying to get some rest, I had very vivid dreams and end up sleeping so shallow, my brain was working all night long, if I did wake up I would feel like something needs to be done, extreme boost of energy etc). Woke up, took my levo and 1,5 hours after I started to get all the mentioned symptoms.

I had to drive my daughter to kindergarten and had multiple panic attacks ( and that is dangerous, I had to stop at least 5 times even though the drive is only 10min. ). All trough the day I had racing thoughts, anxiety, heart palps, everything I started didn't finish, I felt constantly worried about " something or everything", I didn't eat regular, everything made me feel sick. I had to run to toilets everywhere I was.

I eventually stopped driving because it was so stressful.And tolerance to stres was minimal - everything was stressful, talking to other people, to my husband, work...so I eventually stopped talking to everyone except my daughter. I felt like I couldn't open my mouth. I developed agoraphobia, social phobia, panic attacks and GAD.

Washing dishes, cleaning etc was extremely hard and heavy. I forgot everything - where I left my keys, what we ate day before, when is my daughter doctor app,

It was living in hell.


----------



## sroth2407 (Jun 12, 2017)

I know this is an older post but I am dealing with occasional Hashimotos "flares" as well. Ever few weeks a flare will come on making me miserable! May last 5 days or so. Body aches, feeling bad, almost fluish, dry mouth. Horrible! Then just like that it stops and I feel normal for a stretch. Been going on for about 6 months or so. I started with (yet another) new doctor who is the first ever to test Reverse T3 and it was quite a bit of. So he has supplemented my T4 (Synthroid) with T3 (Cytomel). I have been on the new combination of T4/T3 for about 6 weeks and am actually have another flare this week. DREADFUL! I go back to see the doc in a couple weeks but for now, out of sheer desperation, I have started the autoimmune protocol and have been on it only 4 days. The bad thing is NONE of this happens overnight! He thinks my body my still be adjusting to the T3 and I read that it takes a few weeks for the AIP to start helping. Good luck finding help - this is such a challenge!


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Ypu need to check your levels now to see what is happening..maybe you are on too high dose of T3 ...when you change your dosage, make sure you check levels every 4/6 weeks to see where you are.

I had simmilar experience when starting T3 , I was great for about a month,than started having hyper symptoms. Of course, my levels were off... My ft3 and ft4 were high, tsh 0,000-..-.

That was when I had my thyroid.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

***


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Flares?????
I've had Hashi's for years and never had any so called flares.......

I am stable on desicated thyroid and feel great but all antibodies are always too high above range to even be readable.
Maybe I've been in a flare all along and don't know any better?
All I know is seven years ago I felt great one day and the next I thought I had leukemia.....

I went from good to bad overnight...&#8230;&#8230;.

"no flares and no warnings"


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

I have had 1 really bad flare, and it lasted 2 1/2 months....

I was only getting 1 to 2 hours of sleep a night, nothing helped me sleep, I was moody, scared, because

I didn't know what was going on. It was horrible...


----------



## rebmckenzie (9 mo ago)

Indianrose said:


> Hello,
> 
> so I had HF that lasted around 2 months...I didn't know what was happening to me so I have summed up all the symptoms I had, throughout the day, mostly with them all showing at once.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I know this post is a few years old but I hope you follow it and see my message.
I could have written it myself. If I could think clearly enough. Everything you wrote is exactly what is happening to me. In fact, a couple of days ago I messaged my doctor and said I wanted to talk to her about removing my thyroid for exactly the reasons you list. Though my message wasn't as well written, it is hard to think straight right now.
You mentioned that you were going to have your thyroid removed. Did you? How are you now?
Thank you so very much for this post. Rebecca


----------

